# Canada - skilled worker immigration



## mahomo (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to apply for immigration to Canada a carpenter and joiner supervisor, which is on their priority list and i meet all the criteria. I'm after any advice applying and is it worth paying a company to assist me or just do it myself. It is only my wife and I applying, no children, my wife has a degree, but is not on the priority list. I also have an Auntie living in Canada who is willing to sponsor me. Any help would be very grateful, thank you.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Skilled worker application*



mahomo said:


> I'm going to apply for immigration to Canada a carpenter and joiner supervisor, which is on their priority list and i meet all the criteria. I'm after any advice applying and is it worth paying a company to assist me or just do it myself. It is only my wife and I applying, no children, my wife has a degree, but is not on the priority list. I also have an Auntie living in Canada who is willing to sponsor me. Any help would be very grateful, thank you.



Wouldnt bother with any companies as all they will do is check forms etc. 
If you read the immigration website and follow the instructions, the application forms are long winded but fairly simple to complete.

Just get all the paperwork together once you have sent the original application off as when its returned you only have 120 days to get your paperwork together.

other than that, its straightforward really.

You will be the principal applicant as your job is on the list and your wife will come as a dependant. 

Make sure you pass the points system on the website as this is still required to be passed.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leeabr101 said:


> Wouldnt bother with any companies as all they will do is check forms etc.
> If you read the immigration website and follow the instructions, the application forms are long winded but fairly simple to complete.
> 
> Just get all the paperwork together once you have sent the original application off as when its returned you only have 120 days to get your paperwork together.
> ...


Your Auntie would not be allowed to sponsor you, but having a relative here may well improve your points score.


----------



## mahomo (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I will be completing the paper this weekend.


----------

